
Legal 101 for tech startups (US and UK) - mary_goldspink
https://www.codementor.io/startups/tutorial/legal-101-for-developers-launching-startups
======
bognition
ugh... such a spammy page. Full page pop up followed by modals. Yuck!

~~~
mary_goldspink
Unfortunately, I don't have control over the pop-ups publishing on codementor,
but I hope you still find the contents useful!

~~~
bognition
Form == Function. People aren't going to engage with your content if its on a
bad platform

